# Network a Canon Pixma MP530 on a home wireless network without direct PC connection



## ssimlai (Nov 15, 2007)

Everyone knows this printer is too good to be just sold off as a trade-in for another multi-function network ready printer, never mind even Canon MX700.
However since the printer does not have networking feature, one option is to spend almost the same amount of money (or may be a little more) to get a costly print server like Canon-Silex C-6700WG or C-6200U. I am sure there would be an alternative such that I can at least use fax and print from remote. Scan and copy is not needed for remote anyway.
Any bright ideas?


----------



## s3ttr (Mar 5, 2008)

.
Is this your neighbors wireless network or is it set up in your home? There seems to be a little more detail needed to properly interact in the issue. I will go ahead though....

Pixma MP530 does not come with a USB cable for some strange reason, so you will have to get one for 12-19$ You can pay more for a longer one. 

USB cable to back of the administrator machine. You have a hard line coming into at least one computer on your home network right?

Send files to _that_ machine via email or a messenger like YM. (If you were not on a wireless network, I would recommend you get an older version a messenger that is smaller size than recent updated versions. The older versions have less bloat. Since you are only using the messenger to send files to yourself, you do not need all the gadgetry and features like webcam or headset microphone, which the newer versions have. Simple file transfer and small program size is all you need to send files to yourself.) Since you are on a wireless network, you are going to need a fairly new version of YM or any messenger. Some messengers also have capacity to fax documents. Other than that, you can email the files (picture, text documents, *pdf files) to yourself at a hotmail or YM or google-mail-type account. Once they are downloaded on the admin desktop you can print them. 

Total cost: 19-35$ for a USB cable.

.


----------



## ssimlai (Nov 15, 2007)

Sorry but do not really find using internet to print inside my home. BTW I have my own wireless and internet.


----------



## dgkraus (Apr 17, 2009)

I use the Apple Airport Extreme and/or the Apple Time Capsule for my wireless router. Both provide the ability to communicate with a number of USB peripherals wirelessly. They work flawlessly with the MP530 print capabilities. 

I have been unable to find a way to scan wirelessly and have not used the fax connection.

The Airport Extreme and Time Capsule are PC compatible and configured using Apple's Airport Utility for Windows.


----------



## brisand (Oct 5, 2009)

Try a Netcomm NP 3680 multifunction print server. Works for all functions with the MP 530 in XP and Vista.
Works for Print functions in ubuntu with Turboprint. Setup a pain in Linux. Device URL = lpd://10.1.1.10/USB1_LQ. Change the address to suit.

Haven't been able to setup Scanner in Linux yet. Any Help?


----------

